# light wire disconnected from motor



## Doc Rick (Jan 30, 2018)

Bought a used blower and discovered the power wire wrapped around lower handle bars. Ground wire is grounded on a bolt on engine but the other wire looks cut. Please help me find the other end.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Is there a headlight on the blower, There May have been a aftermarket light the seller wanted to keep for his new machine, only thing that power wire would be used for is a light or heated grips.


----------



## Doc Rick (Jan 30, 2018)

I know it is for the light. The end that is cut is the end that goes into the engine to the stator. I just don't know how far into the engine I have to go. I thought about connecting it to the power side of the on/off switch.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Why would you want to connect it to the on/off switch? What additional function would that provide?


----------

